# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Ready to be ripped

## Iamdetermined

Hey everyone !

My names Ashleigh.. and I am ready to get ripped as hell even if that means I have no boobs left and males find me un-attractive  :Smilie: 

I am 53kg
163cm
and last time I checked (4weeks ago) I was 17% b/f

at the moment I have taken a low carb approach as carbs just bloat me ! 

I usually do cardio fasted (treadmil, spin cycle, boxing) supplemented with xtend, L-Carnatine and sometimes oxyelite( when I don't get much sleep)

I was lifting weights fasted (before you have a panic attack) I now have a protein shake before hand followed with the above ^^ 

Today I think I did too much exercise but I had nothing better to do .. 1 hour boxing moderately intense .. with 30 min abz in the morning whilst fasted then went back to the gym at night did 45 min spin cycle (sweated like a pig) followed by 1 hr walk (to kill time) followed by another 45 min cycle class (half the effort only did 20km) <--- and no im not trolling, I am pretty much obsessed with the gym and I am on holidays 

but usually my workout is this ..

Monday 

PM - Bodypump - light weights, high reps pretty much like cardio but its a 'weight' class

Tuesday
PT session AM - I rippppppppppppppp it out usually target upper body on Tuesdays 
PM - Spin cycle

Wednesday AM - Spin cycle

Thursday
PT session AM - My fav day, LEG DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 

Friday
PM - might go if im in an anti social mood

Saturday
AM - Spin cycle, abz & sometimes bodypump

Sunday
Whenever - 40 min walk


My diet...

Wakeup

vitamin C
Oxyelite 
Lcarnatine
xtend

PWO shake -
Myofusion with L Glutamine (5g)
1 multivitamin
1 ALA

2 eggs
100 ml egg whites
half can tomato
5 button mushrooms
10 g coconut oil <--- the best
20 almonds <-- whilst waiting for it to cook


20 almonds
70 chicken
10 g peanutbutter


20 almonds
flaxbread 
10 g peanut butter

Workouttttttttt

PWO 
myo fusion shake with L gutamine

dinner
turkey breast 100g
flaxseed oil 10g
salad with tomato & cucumber
60 g broccoli
10 g almond butter (tastes nice on broccoli, try it)


^^ not the best diet I know, thats why I need your HELP !!!

tell me what to eat and I will, I can control what I eat I have so much willpower & determination I am just very uneducated..

p.s I am trying to cut is a INSULIN spike really necessary on a cut ? I have lower abdominal fat that just wont eff off.
oh and is it normal for you stomach to look lean some days and other days not ?




I will post pics.

----------


## auslifta

First of all, welcome Ashleigh, you've come to the right place. Thats certainly alot of training!

*Have you been doing this diet or just starting*?

Yes normal for stomach to bloat/hold water, especially for women at TOM.

----------


## auslifta

I'd change that diet up. Maybe suggest a 4 week plan at a time. Over next four weeks maybe try something like 5 low to no carb days, followed by 2 higher carb days.

Try in incorporate protein sources such as steamed fish, raw pasteurised egg white, boiled chicken and maybe one to two servings of lean red meat a week. 

Include veggies like spinich, broccoli,

----------


## Times Roman

Welcome to the board luv!
Well, for starters, knowledge is power, and the more you learn, the more focus you can have in just the right places, maximizing results. So let me get you going with some reading material, shall I?

In the beginning, it is critical to learn about proper nutrition.
I'd advise you start by understanding your TDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure), this is the calories you burn based on your activities. Once you understand this, then to gain lean body mass (LBM) you add calories above this, to cut or lose fat, you reduce calories below this point. Go here to read:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...gy-Expenditure

Next, you need to gain an understanding of what food macro nutrients are ("Macros") which are protein/carbs/fat + calories. this is necessary as you need this to be balanced to meet your goals. A real rough rule of thumb is that a 40/40/20 % split over all your calories is a good place to start, then tweek from there. Go here to read about macros and how to calculate:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...nutrient-Chart

Next, some additional reading you should do to get you up to speed:

Here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...nutrient-Chart

and here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...rn-how-to-Diet

and here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...et-Information

with me so far?

the NEXT thing you are going to need to do is create your own diet plan based on your goals (add more LBM?) and eating schedule. So go here, and do some reading, looking for one of the vets diet plans. You can then use that as a template, and tweek to meet your needs. Go here:
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...RESOURCE-FORUM

when you post your diet, do it in proper format, listing macros per meal, and then at the bottom, total macros and calories. it would be helpful too for you to disclose your TDEE that you have previously calculated. It sounds to me like your goal is to lose Body Fat% and pick up LBM, is that correct?

Once you post your diet plan in the nutrition section, there will be knowledgeable members willing to guide you in this process, giving advice and pointing out improvement opportunities.

Do not underestimate this area, as nutrition is as or more important than your workout routines!

Next, we will need to focus on your exercise routines. For us to really critique, go here and look at some of the other members workout routines, based on your goals, and then create your own using the same format as you see them using. it makes it much easier for us to critique this way.
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...RESOURCE-FORUM

This as i'v mentioned should get you started, and if you adhere to this advice, should take you a few days to knock it out. In the mean time, you can go to the women's section, introduce your self, and there are some very experienced female members that can give you better advice, more tailored to women, than I can.
Go here for that:
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...FEMALE-MEMBERS

Other than that, this is a great place to help you with your goals and help you accomplish what you want.

Good luck!
---Roman

----------


## Back In Black

Welcome.

Agreed, alot of training, particularly on what is, essentailly, a zero carb diet.

Legs look great, upper body is a little 'light' in comparison. How is your upper body PT session re: sets and reps? You may benefit from a 3-4 day lifting spit with associated cardio to try and up you lean tissue a little.

And an insulin spike isn't necessary. AT any time.

----------


## Back In Black

Double post.

----------


## lovbyts

OK everyone seems to have missed one thing very important. CLEAN UP YOUR ROOM!!! it's a mess and looks terrible in the background. Would it kill you to at least straighten the sheets and comforter on your bed? LOL

OK now that I got that out of the way; Welcome.  :Smilie:

----------


## Times Roman

> OK everyone seems to have missed one thing very important. CLEAN UP YOUR ROOM!!! it's a mess and looks terrible in the background. Would it kill you to at least straighten the sheets and comforter on your bed? LOL
> 
> OK now that I got that out of the way; Welcome.


So yer saying the first step in getting ripped is cleaning up the room?

Ok, didn't know that! Let me write it down =)

----------


## lovbyts

> So yer saying the first step in getting ripped is cleaning up the room?
> 
> Ok, didn't know that! Let me write it down =)


Yup, you can do a lot of core work, crunches bending over to pick up your clothes or leg work, squats bending at the knees to pick up more heavy items.  :Wink:

----------


## Times Roman

> Yup, you can do a lot of core work, crunches bending over to pick up your clothes or leg work, squats bending at the knees to pick up more heavy items.


You know, i took a pic of me one time, and there was a dirty sock on the bed. I'd work out, eat like a horse, yet nothing i did seemed to help. then one day, i took another pic, this time without the dirty sock on the bed, and it was like flipping a switch! all of a sudden, I was gaining weight, became ripped, blew me away!

(sorry for the hijack Luv, me and my mate here just having some fun!)

----------


## lovbyts

> You know, i took a pic of me one time, and there was a dirty sock on the bed. I'd work out, eat like a horse, yet nothing i did seemed to help. then one day, i took another pic, this time without the dirty sock on the bed, and it was like flipping a switch! all of a sudden, I was gaining weight, became ripped, blew me away!
> 
> (sorry for the hijack Luv, me and my mate here just having some fun!)


All in good fun.

But seriously, it looks like you have a good plan. We have some other female members who I am sure will be along with good experience who will help you tweak your diet and routine. Main thing is to remember it's a life style choice, not a fad to do for a week or two and expect lots of results in a short time. I always say it's a marathon, not a sprint.

We have a womens only section I'm sure you will be interested in so you dont get bothered or side tracked by all of overdosed testosterone members wanting to get your attention.

----------


## SlimmerMe

WELCOME!

And you look pretty darn good already! Good luck to you and remember: SLOW wins the race and consistency is KEY!

Glad you are here~

----------


## Iamdetermined

> First of all, welcome Ashleigh, you've come to the right place. Thats certainly alot of training!
> 
> Have you been doing this diet or just starting?
> 
> Yes normal for stomach to bloat/hold water, especially for women at TOM.





Thanks !
Yeah I know I think I deserve a carb up day, it's 5:30 am n I'm off to the gym once again lol. 

I have tried keto before I wouldn't call this keto but I went a bit crazy with the carbs afterwards so I now know not to make that mistake but previously my carb sources would come from veggies like sweet potatoes they were moderately low my body responds quicker this way I use to weigh 63 kg so in a space of a year I lost those 10 kg slowly after I kept getting ' diet is everything' drilled into my head. So I put it in to practice n surprise surprise it's true lol. Now I don't enjoy junk food, it disgusts me !!

----------


## BrownGirl

Welcome!! You already look great!  :Smilie:  My boobs seem to be going away too! Oh well. Anyways, try to post the macros for your meals so that the diet gurus can help tweak it. And are you trying to cut or lean bulk?

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Welcome.
> 
> Agreed, alot of training, particularly on what is, essentailly, a zero carb diet.
> 
> Legs look great, upper body is a little 'light' in comparison. How is your upper body PT session re: sets and reps? You may benefit from a 3-4 day lifting spit with associated cardio to try and up you lean tissue a little.
> 
> And an insulin spike isn't necessary. AT any time.



Yeah I would say my legs are my best asset I use to play soccer as a kid.. but yeah my arms, back and shoulders can do with major improvements ! .. for my upper body workout we usually do super sets 12, 10, 8, 6 we incorpoate free weights like bicep curls, hammer curls, tricep kickbacks, alternate twists, (I think thats what it is called) then we do cable work, shoulder press, assisted chin ups... I have only done around 6 sessions, I am trying to build up strength also..

----------


## Iamdetermined

> OK everyone seems to have missed one thing very important. CLEAN UP YOUR ROOM!!! it's a mess and looks terrible in the background. Would it kill you to at least straighten the sheets and comforter on your bed? LOL
> 
> OK now that I got that out of the way; Welcome.


HAHA ! you sound like my dad, I will post a picture of an immaculate room, bed sheets perfect and all .. just for you

----------


## Iamdetermined

> You know, i took a pic of me one time, and there was a dirty sock on the bed. I'd work out, eat like a horse, yet nothing i did seemed to help. then one day, i took another pic, this time without the dirty sock on the bed, and it was like flipping a switch! all of a sudden, I was gaining weight, became ripped, blew me away!
> 
> (sorry for the hijack Luv, me and my mate here just having some fun!)



Brb cleaning my room need to become ripped.

----------


## bavz01

Welcome :-)

----------


## Iamdetermined

> WELCOME!
> 
> And you look pretty darn good already! Good luck to you and remember: SLOW wins the race and consistency is KEY!
> 
> Glad you are here~


Thank you  :Smilie: 
Yes very true, I over do it sometimes I just really love working out ! once I go back to work (on Monday) I wont have time for hours n hours of working out lol

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Welcome!! You already look great!  My boobs seem to be going away too! Oh well. Anyways, try to post the macros for your meals so that the diet gurus can help tweak it. And are you trying to cut or lean bulk?


Thank you !

Haha ohwell I would rather have abz than boobs ! That was me when I had boobs (on the left) I was rather chubby I would never want to look like that again !!



I actually have a spreadsheet of the food I was eating previous to christmas when I had to make sure I was well prepared as I had to go to work which seemed to be working for me. 
Tell me if this link works, its a google document

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...DBfc01QTldGN0E

I am trying to cut, I don't want to loose size but I do want to loose bodyfat

----------


## auslifta

> Thanks !
> Yeah I know I think I deserve a carb up day, *it's 5:30 am* n I'm off to the gym once again lol. 
> 
> I have tried keto before I wouldn't call this keto but I went a bit crazy with the carbs afterwards so I now know not to make that mistake but previously my carb sources would come from veggies like sweet potatoes they were moderately low my body responds quicker this way I use to weigh 63 kg so in a space of a year I lost those 10 kg slowly after I kept getting ' diet is everything' drilled into my head. So I put it in to practice n surprise surprise it's true lol. Now I don't enjoy junk food, it disgusts me !!


You sydney or Melb? Congratulations on your achievements so far.
Yeap, spreadsheet works. Good setup. There are are few things you could try like Intermittent fasting, CKD, carb cycling, keto... I think you should try playing around with fats and carbs while keeping protein the same(essentially carb cycling). Do week one little to no carbs then start to play with carb/fat manipulation. If you increase carbs, lower your fat intake and vice versa. Make up another 2 spread sheets one for low carb(20-40g) days and another for high(140-150g). Run this like 5low/2high like I mentioned. (With all that training you might find you need drop one low day)

Avocado is great fat source has about 22g fat/ 0.2g carb/2g protein per 100g(206cals). Also fish oil caps are great to bump up fats when on low carb day too.

----------


## Iamdetermined

> You sydney or Melb? Congratulations on your achievements so far.
> Yeap, spreadsheet works. Good setup. There are are few things you could try like Intermittent fasting, CKD, carb cycling, keto... I think you should try playing around with fats and carbs while keeping protein the same(essentially carb cycling). Do week one little to no carbs then start to play with carb/fat manipulation. If you increase carbs, lower your fat intake and vice versa. Make up another 2 spread sheets one for low carb(20-40g) days and another for high(140-150g). Run this like 5low/2high like I mentioned. (With all that training you might find you need drop one low day)
> 
> Avocado is great fat source has about 22g fat/ 0.2g carb/2g protein per 100g(206cals). Also fish oil caps are great to bump up fats when on low carb day too.



I'm from Sydney South West  :Smilie:  wbu ?
Thanks ! it has taken sometime to become this dedicated but all the mistakes I have made has lead me to who I am now .. and over time I will be the best I can be ! <-- haha thats what you call obsession.

Yeah I have read about Lean gains, have you tried it out yourself ? Yeah I def will try playing aroundd with my carbs n fats 

I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee avacado.. infact I prefer fats over carbs.. I make this bread you may have already made it but here it is

Ingredients:
2 cups flax seed meal
1 Tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1-2 Tablespoons sugar equivalent from artificial sweetener
5 beaten eggs - i use 2 egg 5 egg whites
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup oil

when I am eat high fats I use coconut oil instead and let me tell you put a bit of peanutbutter on it and it feels like your eating carbs haha

----------


## auslifta

> I'm from Sydney South West  wbu ?
> Thanks ! it has taken sometime to become this dedicated but all the mistakes I have made has lead me to who I am now .. and over time I will be the best I can be ! <-- haha thats what you call *obsession.*
> 
> Yeah I have read about Lean gains, have you tried it out yourself ? Yeah I def will try playing aroundd with my carbs n fats 
> 
> I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee avacado.. infact I prefer fats over carbs.. I make this bread you may have already made it but here it is
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 cups flax seed meal
> ...


Obsession? thats what lazy people called dedicated people lol (can't take credit for that one)
Originally South West Sydney(born and bred) moved to Eastern suburbs now Carringbah.
Yeah I got great results from Intermittent fasting, great way to cut but requires 100% fast period. 

I'll try that one, is that like a sweet bread like banana or savory? I love coconut oil on steamed fish with ginger,soy and spring onion. Try that with some steamed bok choy with oyster sauce. One of my favourite meals atm.

----------


## dooie

> I'm from Sydney South West  wbu ?
> Thanks ! it has taken sometime to become this dedicated but all the mistakes I have made has lead me to who I am now .. and over time I will be the best I can be ! <-- haha thats what you call obsession.
> 
> Yeah I have read about Lean gains, have you tried it out yourself ? Yeah I def will try playing aroundd with my carbs n fats
> 
> I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee avacado.. infact I prefer fats over carbs.. I make this bread you may have already made it but here it is
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 cups flax seed meal
> ...


Welcome! I thought you looked Aussie, but I wouldn't of guessed west syd??, u look like a surfer girl haha, good job on the weightloss!
You sound dedicated, I'll be watching to keep you motivated to achieve your goals, 

Ps you look good now, don't get fat again! Haha

----------


## vBRAH

Cecil Hills Represent!  :Cool:  Always good to see a girl lifting, goodluck!

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Obsession? thats what lazy people called dedicated people lol (can't take credit for that one)
> Originally South West Sydney(born and bred) moved to Eastern suburbs now Carringbah.
> Yeah I got great results from Intermittent fasting, great way to cut but requires 100% fast period. 
> 
> I'll try that one, is that like a sweet bread like banana or savory? I love coconut oil on steamed fish with ginger,soy and spring onion. Try that with some steamed bok choy with oyster sauce. One of my favourite meals atm.



Aw nice I would much prefer to live there, I dislike where I am living now but I stil live at home with no intentions of moving out lol.

It's like a savory bread but I add vanilla essence & more equal to make it sweet lol.

oh yum steamed fish with ginger, soy and spring onion sounds great.. I wil try it for dinner today.

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Welcome! I thought you looked Aussie, but I wouldn't of guessed west syd??, u look like a surfer girl haha, good job on the weightloss!
> You sound dedicated, I'll be watching to keep you motivated to achieve your goals, 
> 
> Ps you look good now, don't get fat again! Haha


LOL yeah, I don't belong in the ghetto of Sydney ! and don't insult me, I am not a surfy !! I hate the beach, I only go to get a tan because it makes you look more ripped haha.

Yep, watch in 6 months i'll be in beast MODEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Cecil Hills Represent!  Always good to see a girl lifting, goodluck!


I live in Wetherill Park, woo we are neighbours. Thanks dude !

----------


## dooie

> LOL yeah, I don't belong in the ghetto of Sydney ! and don't insult me, I am not a surfy !! I hate the beach, I only go to get a tan because it makes you look more ripped haha.
> 
> Yep, watch in 6 months i'll be in beast MODEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Haha oops soz lol, just said you look like one, not that you are haha, I'm from the city!

That's a whole lot of spin classes/week
IMO I think you could fix up your training routine! But I don't know what your day would consist of (are you on uni hols?), I'm sure others will chime in but I would do a 3 day split! Let your PT know what your goals are, he should be getting you into some compound movements and less on the machines!

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Haha oops soz lol, just said you look like one, not that you are haha, I'm from the city!
> 
> That's a whole lot of spin classes/week
> IMO I think you could fix up your training routine! But I don't know what your day would consist of (are you on uni hols?), I'm sure others will chime in but I would do a 3 day split! Let your PT know what your goals are, he should be getting you into some compound movements and less on the machines!



-.- I will post a photo of me wearing nike tnz, a bumbag and dada pants.. then you will tell me I remind u off a leb hey.. judgemental prick :P (jks)

Yeah I like spin cycle, NRG music crankingg owwwwwwwwwwww yeah...

Yeah I know, I am all over the place but I work full time 8:30-4:30 so starting Monday it will be .. fasted cardio 5:00am - 5:30am then an hour of weights at night 3-4 times a week because my trainer is going on holidays .. I guess I am going to take it easy cos she will not be there telling me to come join in her classes lol..

She knows what they are and let me tell you she is amazing ! 3 weeks into my training routine people are making compliments left right & centre not to mention girls at my gym want her to train them but little do they know I take supplements, I don't eat cakes, I don't drink alcohol & milk n all that crap.. but that's girls for you .. always competing with one another -.-

I have been watching youtube videos and I am going to load them onto my Iphone so I have some sort off idea what to do when I get to the gym any type of upper body exercises you suggest ? it's kind of intimidating being the only girl in the weight section but ohwell.. u got to do what u got to do.

----------


## lovbyts

> HAHA ! you sound like my dad, I will post a picture of an immaculate room, bed sheets perfect and all .. just for you


Ill hold you to that...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> -.- I will post a photo of me wearing nike tnz, a bumbag and dada pants.. then you will tell me I remind u off a leb hey.. judgemental prick :P (jks)
> 
> Yeah I like spin cycle, NRG music crankingg owwwwwwwwwwww yeah...
> 
> Yeah I know, I am all over the place but I work full time 8:30-4:30 so starting Monday it will be .. fasted cardio 5:00am - 5:30am then an hour of weights at night 3-4 times a week because my trainer is going on holidays .. I guess I am going to take it easy cos she will not be there telling me to come join in her classes lol..
> 
> She knows what they are and let me tell you she is amazing ! 3 weeks into my training routine people are making compliments left right & centre not to mention girls at my gym want her to train them but little do they know I take supplements, I don't eat cakes, I don't drink alcohol & milk n all that crap.. but that's girls for you .. always competing with one another -.-
> 
> I have been watching youtube videos and I am going to load them onto my Iphone so I have some sort off idea what to do when I get to the gym any type of upper body exercises you suggest ? it's kind of intimidating *being the only girl in the weight section but ohwell..* u got to do what u got to do.


And I am sure the guys won't mind! YOU GO GIRL~ GO GET 'EM!

----------


## dooie

> -.- I will post a photo of me wearing nike tnz, a bumbag and dada pants.. then you will tell me I remind u off a leb hey.. judgemental prick :P (jks)
> 
> Yeah I like spin cycle, NRG music crankingg owwwwwwwwwwww yeah...
> 
> Yeah I know, I am all over the place but I work full time 8:30-4:30 so starting Monday it will be .. fasted cardio 5:00am - 5:30am then an hour of weights at night 3-4 times a week because my trainer is going on holidays .. I guess I am going to take it easy cos she will not be there telling me to come join in her classes lol..
> 
> She knows what they are and let me tell you she is amazing ! 3 weeks into my training routine people are making compliments left right & centre not to mention girls at my gym want her to train them but little do they know I take supplements, I don't eat cakes, I don't drink alcohol & milk n all that crap.. but that's girls for you .. always competing with one another -.-
> 
> I have been watching youtube videos and I am going to load them onto my Iphone so I have some sort off idea what to do when I get to the gym any type of upper body exercises you suggest ? it's kind of intimidating being the only girl in the weight section but ohwell.. u got to do what u got to do.


Depends on if you want to keep doing upper body and lower body workouts, or you could do a push and a pull workout, which may work better for you, since you want to focus on your back and shoulders etc

For a full upper body try this:
Lat pull down or assisted pull ups 8-12 reps, make sure your struggling to get 10 (remember the last few reps is what you will get your results from!) PUUuSSSsHHhH!! Do 3 sets + your warm up set 
Superset every set with barbell curls for bis!

Rear delt row (cable/machine/smitch machine/DBs/barbell) doesn't matter how you do it. Do 3 sets, really contract your traps when doing this! ( with exercises like pull ups, rows, etc, don't fully extend your arms, it takes the pressure off your back and works your bis, keep a slight bend in them.
superset every set with some shrugs, or reverse grip cable curls (on a straight bar)

For chest 
dB press or barbell press (do flat, or incline) same sets and reps, super set with the fly machine SQUEEZE at the top/end of the movement, on the press don't lock out your arms as it takes the pressure off your chest!

for shoulders
DB shoulder press or clean and press or even seated smith machine shoulder press (there are many ways to do an exercise)
Superset with bench dips a proggression for you is to try putting your feet up on another bench and add weight to your lap!

Next you can do some DB side lateral raises and super set it with tricep rope pull downs! If your shoulders are F'd just do the pull downs

This is a pretty full on workout, prepare to huuurt for the next 2 days
This should take roughly 45mins, the more quicker/intense the better!

I will put up a push/pull split for you tonight if no one has done one for you!

----------


## dooie

> -.- I will post a photo of me wearing nike tnz, a bumbag and dada pants.. then you will tell me I remind u off a leb hey.. judgemental prick :P (jks)


You own a bumbag?!? Haha

----------


## SexySweetheart

welcome IAD!
CONGRATS on your already weight lost!!!

your in great hands lady!

----------


## auslifta

> -.- I will post a photo of me wearing nike tnz, a bumbag and dada pants.. then you will tell me I remind u off a leb hey.. judgemental prick :P (jks)
> 
> Yeah I like spin cycle, *NRG music crankingg owwwwwwwwwwww yeah*...Pendulum is great for cardio 
> 
> Yeah I know, I am all over the place but I work full time 8:30-4:30 so starting Monday it will be .. fasted cardio 5:00am - 5:30am then an hour of weights at night 3-4 times a week because my trainer is going on holidays .. I guess I am going to take it easy cos she will not be there telling me to come join in her classes lol..
> 
> She knows what they are and let me tell you she is amazing ! 3 weeks into my training routine people are making compliments left right & centre not to mention girls at my gym want her to train them but little do they know *I take supplements, I don't eat cakes, I don't drink alcohol & milk n all that crap*.. but that's girls for you .. always competing with one another -.- Good for you, competition push's you even more, your name suits you
> 
> I have been *watching youtube videos* and I am going to load them onto my Iphone so I have some sort off idea what to do when I get to the gym any type of upper body exercises you suggest ? it's kind of intimidating being the only girl in the weight section but ohwell.. u got to do what u got to do.


Check out Dana Linn Bailey, she's in beast mode 24/7, great workouts, check her delt, back and leg workouts.

----------


## dooie

Here's an example of a push/pull workout, I've just edited my last post

Day one pull

Lat pull down or assisted pull ups 8-12 reps, 
I would even go for 2-3 behind the head and 2-3 infront (go all the way to your upper chest)

Rear delt row (cable/machine/smitch machine/DBs/barbell) doesn't matter how you do it, (I like cable rows).
Then do 2 sets of bent over DB rows

Dead lifts!

And 1-2 exercises for your bis, depending on how you feel! BB curl, reverse grip hammer curl, rope curl etc


Day 2 push day, you can have a rest day inbetween if you like

dB press or barbell press (do flat, or incline) 

Flys

DB shoulder press or clean and press or even seated smith machine shoulder press (there are many ways to do an exercise)

DB side lateral raises 

Tricep dips
Tricep rope pulldowns

Abs

Hope this gets you started!

Try both workouts and see what you like best depending on your time etc

----------


## vBRAH

Heidi Vuorela .. Scandinavian genetics ftw  :Cool:

----------


## PPC

> Hey everyone !
> 
> My names Ashleigh.. and I am ready to get ripped as hell even if that means I have no boobs left and males find me un-attractive 
> .


Hey, seems you have plenty of determination and you do already look fantastic. Just as a cautionary, decreasing your body fat much lower than 17% can be harmful to a healthy female hormonal profile. Your body needs a certain amount of fat, this triggers your ovaries to make estrogen and keep your hormones cycling. Too low body fat can pull back estrogen to negligible levels, that can have harmful effects on mood, memory, sex drive, skin...hosts of other issues. Your delicate hormone balance is best not taken for granted, that can sometimes lead to a set up where your ovaries have trouble bouncing back, even if you return to a more normal female fat percentage. I know you are young and a go getter but your boobs are there for a reason. I would encourage you to keep some respect for those too.

Staying slim, toned and healthy will be a better set up for your future than whittling down fat to next to nothing. But hey, I probably sound old and boring saying all this. I've just spoken to too many people (women included) who messed themselves up through severe dieting and over training. Having said all that... welcome.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Hey, seems you have plenty of determination and you do already look fantastic. Just as a cautionary, decreasing your body fat much lower than 17% can be harmful to a healthy female hormonal profile. Your body needs a certain amount of fat, this triggers your ovaries to make estrogen and keep your hormones cycling. Too low body fat can pull back estrogen to negligible levels, that can have harmful effects on mood, memory, sex drive, skin...hosts of other issues. Your delicate hormone balance is best not taken for granted, that can sometimes lead to a set up where your ovaries have trouble bouncing back, even if you return to a more normal female fat percentage. I know you are young and a go getter but your boobs are there for a reason. I would encourage you to keep some respect for those too.
> 
> Staying slim, toned and healthy will be a better set up for your future than whittling down fat to next to nothing. But hey, I probably sound old and boring saying all this. I've just spoken to too many people (women included) who messed themselves up through severe dieting and over training. Having said all that... welcome.


^Love all that info!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hey, seems you have plenty of determination and you do already look fantastic. Just as a cautionary, decreasing your body fat much lower than 17% can be harmful to a healthy female hormonal profile. Your body needs a certain amount of fat, this triggers your ovaries to make estrogen and keep your hormones cycling. Too low body fat can pull back estrogen to negligible levels, that can have harmful effects on mood, memory, sex drive, skin...hosts of other issues. Your delicate hormone balance is best not taken for granted, that can sometimes lead to a set up where your ovaries have trouble bouncing back, even if you return to a more normal female fat percentage. I know you are young and a go getter but your boobs are there for a reason. I would encourage you to keep some respect for those too.
> 
> Staying slim, toned and healthy will be a better set up for your future than whittling down fat to next to nothing. But hey, I probably sound old and boring saying all this. I've just spoken to too many people (women included) who messed themselves up through severe dieting and over training. Having said all that... welcome.




Wow...I'm glad you wrote this...I hadn't really thought of that either. Thank you PPC!  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Check out Dana Linn Bailey, she's in beast mode 24/7, great workouts, check her delt, back and leg workouts.


she is an animal ! I love her, one day ... I will be more beastly than her lol look out world.

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Here's an example of a push/pull workout, I've just edited my last post
> 
> Day one pull
> 
> Lat pull down or assisted pull ups 8-12 reps, 
> I would even go for 2-3 behind the head and 2-3 infront (go all the way to your upper chest)
> 
> Rear delt row (cable/machine/smitch machine/DBs/barbell) doesn't matter how you do it, (I like cable rows).
> Then do 2 sets of bent over DB rows
> ...




thanks I will try this out next week  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Heidi Vuorela .. Scandinavian genetics ftw


I'm mirin those arms !!

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Hey, seems you have plenty of determination and you do already look fantastic. Just as a cautionary, decreasing your body fat much lower than 17% can be harmful to a healthy female hormonal profile. Your body needs a certain amount of fat, this triggers your ovaries to make estrogen and keep your hormones cycling. Too low body fat can pull back estrogen to negligible levels, that can have harmful effects on mood, memory, sex drive, skin...hosts of other issues. Your delicate hormone balance is best not taken for granted, that can sometimes lead to a set up where your ovaries have trouble bouncing back, even if you return to a more normal female fat percentage. I know you are young and a go getter but your boobs are there for a reason. I would encourage you to keep some respect for those too.
> 
> Staying slim, toned and healthy will be a better set up for your future than whittling down fat to next to nothing. But hey, I probably sound old and boring saying all this. I've just spoken to too many people (women included) who messed themselves up through severe dieting and over training. Having said all that... welcome.



Big respect from me to you, taking your time to inform me about this .. I really had no idea ! I google things like 'how to get ripped' 'how to gain muscle' but never the implications of it... yeah I have goals and dreams in regards to fitness but I also have dreams of having a family .......................... one day and thats way more important ! perhaps my goals will have to be put off until after I have children.. but once again THANK YOU !

----------


## vBRAH

> I'm mirin those arms !!


me too  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wow...I'm glad you wrote this...I hadn't really thought of that either. Thank you PPC!


Glad you saw what PPC wrote. She is the female expert here on hormones. Has taught me a lot!




> Big respect from me to you, taking your time to inform me about this .. I really had no idea ! I google things like 'how to get ripped' 'how to gain muscle' but never the implications of it... yeah I have goals and dreams in regards to fitness but I also have dreams of having a family .......................... one day and thats way more important ! perhaps my goals will have to be put off until after I have children.. but once again THANK YOU !


Glad your reaction is positive and open to seeing what is really important here. Dreams and priorities can get confusing.
PPC knows her stuff and rarely chimes in this section so in a way it could be meant to be that she just happened to stop by.

----------


## oatmeal69

I don't think you should be losing much more body fat. I think you are over-training with too much cardio. Stick to a solid weight training routine, and be sure to get plenty of high grade protein in a spot-on diet. Muscles and good tone will give you the shape you want, not excessive dieting.

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Glad you saw what PPC wrote. She is the female expert here on hormones. Has taught me a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your reaction is positive and open to seeing what is really important here. Dreams and priorities can get confusing.
> PPC knows her stuff and rarely chimes in this section so in a way it could be meant to be that she just happened to stop by.


Yes offcourse, I am a very naive person (I have just realised this after 20 years) so it means alot when people go out their way to give it to me RAW. I really do take advice from older, more experienced people mostly my mum but she has no idea about working out. So I am very appreciative of what she PCC said. Yes, it's definitely a sign I live my life by the sign's God sends down to me..I get them all the time.

----------


## Iamdetermined

> I don't think you should be losing much more body fat. I think you are over-training with too much cardio. Stick to a solid weight training routine, and be sure to get plenty of high grade protein in a spot-on diet. Muscles and good tone will give you the shape you want, not excessive dieting.


Yeah, I mostly want to tone up my stomach area and I find the more b/f I loose the more it comes off my chest and shoulder and makes me look skinny ! I will look into this, thanks.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Yeah, I mostly want to tone up my stomach area and I find the more b/f I loose the more it comes off my chest and shoulder and makes me look skinny ! I will look into this, thanks.


Aaah that's my problem! I'm trying to build some muscle so hopefully it'll look better soon. Right now I think I look like a skinny little boy! lol

----------


## PPC

> Big respect from me to you, taking your time to inform me about this .. I really had no idea ! I google things like 'how to get ripped' 'how to gain muscle' but never the implications of it... yeah I have goals and dreams in regards to fitness but I also have dreams of having a family .......................... one day and thats way more important ! perhaps my goals will have to be put off until after I have children.. but once again THANK YOU !


Well, thanks for being open enough to listen. At the risk of wearing out my welcome to your thread, I'll give a little more motherly advice then I promise not to clutter up your thread any further.
I'm glad you want to be wise about preparing your body for future pregnancies and the possibility of raising a family. 

The female body starts releasing eggs once a girl reaches around 20% body fat. That is the signal to begin the monthly cycle that involves the intricate rise and fall each month of estrogen, progesterone and testosterone . Interestingly, that 20% figure is the main reason why girls are starting to get their periods earlier than they used to in history. Due to modern, overly carb rich diets, higher body fat is being reached at much earlier ages and this is when female fat cells tell the ovaries, "I am now padded like a woman so do your thing!"

We are all so unique so there is no magic body fat number where your hormonal balance will suddenly be disrupted. Women in their early twenties have average body fat percentages starting at 21% and going up from there. You are already at 17% body fat. Your body has been cycling hormones for many years so it has been trained well and will not suddenly stop once you drop below 20%. Your body will fight hard to keep you as a reproductive adult, it wants you to be able to make and give life, so it will struggle to keep you this way but when pushed too hard against the wall, it will eventually have to give up. While you may still be able to cycle at 17 percent and some women can continue to do so even dropping down to 15%, it is more common for women to stop their periods when they dip below 18%.

Female athletes often look at the absence of their period as the bar that tells them they have finally passed a healthy body percentage. Actually, a lot of damage can be done before the period stops. It is one of the final warning signals of the body, not the first. Over training, especially when it is combined with under eating raises the hormone cortisol which has a significant depleting effect on estrogen and progesterone. When that stress hormone goes up, the sea saw is thrown off kilter and your much needed sex hormones come down.

Estrogen and progesterone are both needed for bone health. A too early decline is a set up for diseases like osteo arthritis later in life. Estrogen is also our natural anti depressant. When it is depleted, serotonin levels drop and depression can result along with more aches and pains since serotonin is our natural pain reliever. A lack of estrogen can result in anxiety, panic attacks and an increase in OCD tendencies. So sometimes obsessions with body image are exasperated, the more body fat and estrogen are lowered, the more the desire for them to be even lower so it becomes a viscious cycle. Similar to anorexia, body image and goals become distorted and not naturally attainable. In this state any body fat can be viewed as repugnant when in fact a certain amount of female fat layers are necessary and beautiful. Perception just gets thrown off.

Estrogen is important for our sexuality, our sociability, the health and PH of the vagina and is crucial for healthy lubrication in that area. I could go on and on but just one more... skin. It hydrates, increases collagen and allows a better balance with testosterone so that hormone cannot dominate and cause problems like acne. Kay...enough with the estrogen preaching.

You already know exercising too little can be harmful to the body. Exercising too much can be just as harmful. According to Dr Uzzi Reiss in his great book, 'The Natural Superwoman', over exercising leads to an increase in the formation of free radicals and inflammation which leads to premature aging. I see some people abuse and punish their body by overeating junk, allowing excess weight and not bothering to exercise. Then sometimes these same people do a 360, lose the weight but then go on to punish themselves by going to extremes through pushing too hard. They are still punishing themselves, just in a different way.

I think your goals to be fit and healthy are admirable. I would urge you though to be kind to yourself in the process. Respect your body and what is was designed for. You are female so if you have breasts, that's wonderful. Your babies will be nurtured and soothed by them. Your husband will love them and hopefully you can learn to love them too. Love what you have and tend to it with kindness. One day you hope to be a parent. I'm sure you will try not to overindulge your children and enable them to be lazy and spoiled. On the other side, I'm sure you will include moderate discipline with love. You won't want your children to think they are never good enough and push and punish them in cruel and unusual ways. It's just as important not to do that to yourself.

I hope you can learn to look in the mirror and love and accept what you have achieved. There will always be flaws. The man you want to settle down with and have children with will be unlikely to notice or dwell on your flaws, neither should you. It's obvious from your photos that you are an attractive young woman. Purging and whipping yourself to get shredded (which actually means dropping to unhealthy amounts of body fat) can do much harm to your future life. I'm not saying you shouldn't be slim. That's great, but nurture yourself with a balanced amount of self discipline. If you thrive on goal setting, make goals for your body that won't threaten to disrupt your incredible reproductive design or hormonal make up.

I encourage you to have a life long respect for your body. Even after child rearing it will be important to protect your hormones and keep the flight or fight hormone, cortisol from dominating your life. I am 40 now. I had five children in my twenties and thirties. Each decade brings us different challenges. It probably won't be a great idea to drop your body fat down to near single digits even after having children. I guess I could look in the mirror and want more tone in my arms, harder abs..whatever. But I think obsessing over such things robs joy from life. I have learned to be slim and healthy through studying nutrition and applying that to real ife but learning to be okay with less than perfection is the greatest challenge for us all.

That's my long two cents. I'm done lecturing.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Well, thanks for being open enough to listen. At the risk of wearing out my welcome to your thread, I'll give a little more motherly advice then I promise not to clutter up your thread any further.
> I'm glad you want to be wise about preparing your body for future pregnancies and the possibility of raising a family. 
> 
> The female body starts releasing eggs once a girl reaches around 20% body fat. That is the signal to begin the monthly cycle that involves the intricate rise and fall each month of estrogen, progesterone and testosterone . Interestingly, that 20% figure is the main reason why girls are starting to get their periods earlier than they used to in history. Due to modern, overly carb rich diets, higher body fat is being reached at much earlier ages and this is when female fat cells tell the ovaries, "I am now padded like a woman so do your thing!"
> 
> We are all so unique so there is no magic body fat number where your hormonal balance will suddenly be disrupted. Women in their early twenties have average body fat percentages starting at 21% and going up from there. You are already at 17% body fat. Your body has been cycling hormones for many years so it has been trained well and will not suddenly stop once you drop below 20%. Your body will fight hard to keep you as a reproductive adult, it wants you to be able to make and give life, so it will struggle to keep you this way but when pushed too hard against the wall, it will eventually have to give up. While you may still be able to cycle at 17 percent and some women can continue to do so even dropping down to 15%, it is more common for women to stop their periods when they dip below 18%.
> 
> Female athletes often look at the absence of their period as the bar that tells them they have finally passed a healthy body percentage. Actually, a lot of damage can be done before the period stops. It is one of the final warning signals of the body, not the first. Over training, especially when it is combined with under eating raises the hormone cortisol which has a significant depleting effect on estrogen and progesterone. When that stress hormone goes up, the sea saw is thrown off kilter and your much needed sex hormones come down.
> 
> ...




Wow PPC, that was an amazing read...Thank you!!!

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Well, thanks for being open enough to listen. At the risk of wearing out my welcome to your thread, I'll give a little more motherly advice then I promise not to clutter up your thread any further.
> I'm glad you want to be wise about preparing your body for future pregnancies and the possibility of raising a family. 
> 
> The female body starts releasing eggs once a girl reaches around 20% body fat. That is the signal to begin the monthly cycle that involves the intricate rise and fall each month of estrogen, progesterone and testosterone . Interestingly, that 20% figure is the main reason why girls are starting to get their periods earlier than they used to in history. Due to modern, overly carb rich diets, higher body fat is being reached at much earlier ages and this is when female fat cells tell the ovaries, "I am now padded like a woman so do your thing!"
> 
> We are all so unique so there is no magic body fat number where your hormonal balance will suddenly be disrupted. Women in their early twenties have average body fat percentages starting at 21% and going up from there. You are already at 17% body fat. Your body has been cycling hormones for many years so it has been trained well and will not suddenly stop once you drop below 20%. Your body will fight hard to keep you as a reproductive adult, it wants you to be able to make and give life, so it will struggle to keep you this way but when pushed too hard against the wall, it will eventually have to give up. While you may still be able to cycle at 17 percent and some women can continue to do so even dropping down to 15%, it is more common for women to stop their periods when they dip below 18%.
> 
> Female athletes often look at the absence of their period as the bar that tells them they have finally passed a healthy body percentage. Actually, a lot of damage can be done before the period stops. It is one of the final warning signals of the body, not the first. Over training, especially when it is combined with under eating raises the hormone cortisol which has a significant depleting effect on estrogen and progesterone. When that stress hormone goes up, the sea saw is thrown off kilter and your much needed sex hormones come down.
> 
> ...


Wow.. everything makes sense now ....

When I was 15 I had anorexia and I did stop ovalating for about a year, everything you mentioned was prominent from my bones aching and having pain to OCD and panic attacks. Thankfully enough with time and support I got back to a healthy weight range and started ovalating, maybe a bit to healthy to say the least but that was probably because I damaged my metabolism so badly.

I have noticed in the last 3 months I have become very focused. My whole life is about going to the gym, I am happy but in a different way I guess I am not a social butterfly anymore. I also don't struggle with 'binge eating' probably due to my OCD and if I eat anything bad (a piece of bread in catergrozed as bad in my books) I will have a panic attack. Yesterday I was walking around the shopping centre eating a tin of tuna who does that haha.

I have really thought twice about my goals because of you, when I want something I do absoutley anything to get it and in the end I always find I hurt myself, once again because I am not knowledagable. so I might just suck it up and remember what is best for me not what I want I don't want to have osteo arthritis when I am older.


But once again thank you, you are an angel. Keep doing what your doing. God bless x

----------


## tall76

Advice was good so far from other members. Bring up the intensity of ur resistance workouts and bring down the volume!! To put some lean mass on that upper body you want to be working in the 8-12 rep range. That doesn't mean you do an exercise for 8-12 reps- it means u pick a weight that you reach failure between 8 and 12 reps. It's not training like a guy or a girl, it's training a human body the right way to gain strength and mass

----------


## SlimmerMe

Another Magical post by PPC. She has taught me so much and I am still learning from her all the time. Her arrival here was a true gift. 

Now.....if we can just get her to come around more often!

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Ill hold you to that...






Just for you ....

----------


## Times Roman

> Just for you ....


Wow You are really ripped
I noticed you wisely took the dirty sock off the bed

U can thank me later =)

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Wow You are really ripped
> I noticed you wisely took the dirty sock off the bed
> 
> U can thank me later =)


hahaha OCD cleaning, OCD training & diet ? is that how it works... it feels good having a clean room though

----------


## Times Roman

See, I thought it was because LB and I were giving you the business about your dirty room. See how nice and clean it is now? =)

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Advice was good so far from other members. Bring up the intensity of ur resistance workouts and bring down the volume!! To put some lean mass on that upper body you want to be working in the 8-12 rep range. That doesn't mean you do an exercise for 8-12 reps- it means u pick a weight that you reach failure between 8 and 12 reps. It's not training like a guy or a girl, it's training a human body the right way to gain strength and mass


had a rest day today ate alot of carbs... tomorrow I will crank that INTENSITY TO THE FULLEST WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOO.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i just wanted to say welcome to the forum  :Afro:

----------


## dooie

> had a rest day today ate alot of carbs... tomorrow I will crank that INTENSITY TO THE FULLEST WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOO.


Work out your TDEE! And we can work out your cardio and diet from there, I think your doing too much cardio IMO, you may be burning too many cals and not eating enough for your body to grow (muscle)

I wanna hear about your workout I suggested!

----------


## lovbyts

> Just for you ....


 :Smilie:  Good girl and your shoes are even nicely lined up instead of scattered all over the hallway.  :Wink:

----------


## Iamdetermined

> i just wanted to say welcome to the forum


Thank you and hello

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Good girl and your shoes are even nicely lined up instead of scattered all over the hallway.


If only you saw my wardrobe haha.. my thongs, my runners & my cycle boots are they only shoes that deserve to be placed nicely underneath my bed.

----------


## auslifta

> Yesterday *I was walking around the shopping centre eating a tin of tuna who does that* haha.


I do  :Frown:  lol

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Work out your TDEE! And we can work out your cardio and diet from there, I think your doing too much cardio IMO, you may be burning too many cals and not eating enough for your body to grow (muscle)
> 
> I wanna hear about your workout I suggested!


Well.. I didn't go gym today I really needed a rest .. but tomorrow I will try the workout u suggested followed by HIIT on the treadmill for 20 mins ..

wakeup - might go on the treadmill for 20 mins in fasted state supplemented with BCCA's

breakfast
1/2 cup multigrain oats 
1 scoop myofusion protein powder

snack 

100 g rocket
70 g tomato
70 g cucumber
50 g yellow pepper
60 g of very lean beef
w/ 10 g flaxseed oil, 10 g lemon juice & salt & pepper

lunch

100 g ocotopus marinated with 1 garlic clove 5 g of olive oil, lemon juice & salt n pepper
100 g broccoli

snack
1 egg
2 egg whites
40 spinach
1/2 cup of diced canned tomatos

workout

pwo - 1 scoop of myo fusion with 5 g gulatamine

dinner
steamed fish
steamed broccoli & caulifower


2moro I will be eating the following .. (I have already preared as it is my first day back at work tomorrow and I will be training in the evening)

----------


## Iamdetermined

> I do  lol


Haha woo, I am not the only one. I got some strange looks but ohwell, you gotta do what u gotta do.

----------


## Times Roman

> Well, thanks for being open enough to listen. At the risk of wearing out my welcome to your thread, I'll give a little more motherly advice then I promise not to clutter up your thread any further.
> I'm glad you want to be wise about preparing your body for future pregnancies and the possibility of raising a family. 
> 
> The female body starts releasing eggs once a girl reaches around 20% body fat. That is the signal to begin the monthly cycle that involves the intricate rise and fall each month of estrogen, progesterone and testosterone . Interestingly, that 20% figure is the main reason why girls are starting to get their periods earlier than they used to in history. Due to modern, overly carb rich diets, higher body fat is being reached at much earlier ages and this is when female fat cells tell the ovaries, "I am now padded like a woman so do your thing!"
> 
> We are all so unique so there is no magic body fat number where your hormonal balance will suddenly be disrupted. Women in their early twenties have average body fat percentages starting at 21% and going up from there. You are already at 17% body fat. Your body has been cycling hormones for many years so it has been trained well and will not suddenly stop once you drop below 20%. Your body will fight hard to keep you as a reproductive adult, it wants you to be able to make and give life, so it will struggle to keep you this way but when pushed too hard against the wall, it will eventually have to give up. While you may still be able to cycle at 17 percent and some women can continue to do so even dropping down to 15%, it is more common for women to stop their periods when they dip below 18%.
> 
> Female athletes often look at the absence of their period as the bar that tells them they have finally passed a healthy body percentage. Actually, a lot of damage can be done before the period stops. It is one of the final warning signals of the body, not the first. Over training, especially when it is combined with under eating raises the hormone cortisol which has a significant depleting effect on estrogen and progesterone. When that stress hormone goes up, the sea saw is thrown off kilter and your much needed sex hormones come down.
> 
> ...


This is probably one of the best reads/posts i've seen in along time. Life is about balance, and your narrative here does a great job in that department. 

Very touching!
Thank you =)
---Roman

----------


## Iamdetermined

> This is probably one of the best reads/posts i've seen in along time. Life is about balance, and your narrative here does a great job in that department. 
> 
> Very touching!
> Thank you =)
> ---Roman


I know, I shed a tear .. I was unaware of all this.. thank god I joined this forum I don't think I could ever re-pay PPC

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sometime when you have a moment try to read some her other posts. They are ALL brilliant. She is the pro here. And again, has taught me so much. And more than that? She loves imparting info which is very admirable. Yes you had perfect timing Iamdetermined. You were at the right place at the right time. Lucky girl.

And as far as the Lounge? Another arena.

----------


## PPC

> Sometime when you have a moment try to read some her other posts. They are ALL brilliant. She is the pro here. And again, has taught me so much. And more than that? She loves imparting info which is very admirable. Yes you had perfect timing Iamdetermined. You were at the right place at the right time. Lucky girl.
> 
> And as far as the Lounge? Another arena.


Slima, you have the gift of encouragement and that means a lot to people. I have learned from others here too, including you and continue to do so. I am far from a pro though. I realize, the more I know...the more I don't know. 

Since you have encouraged me so much I want to say publicly that any forum here that you visit is uplifted by your kind words and gentle life coaching. This site is blessed by you and the inclusive and welcoming tone you set. It has become a class act, with much less of the nastiness that goes on in other health forums so I hope you know that. Said I would no longer clutter Iamdetermined's thread but felt compelled to respond.

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Slima, you have the gift of encouragement and that means a lot to people. I have learned from others here too, including you and continue to do so. I am far from a pro though. I realize, the more I know...the more I don't know. 
> 
> Since you have encouraged me so much I want to say publicly that any forum here that you visit is uplifted by your kind words and gentle life coaching. This site is blessed by you and the inclusive and welcoming tone you set. It has become a class act, with much less of the nastiness that goes on in other health forums so I hope you know that. Said I would no longer clutter Iamdetermined's thread but felt compelled to respond.


I agree I have only been on here a week and every thread I have seen you post in you are very welcoming and encouraging .. I am half way through your *SlimmerMe's Progress Log* and you seem like an amazing person, very inspiring I cannot wait to finish reading it  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slima, you have the gift of encouragement and that means a lot to people. I have learned from others here too, including you and continue to do so. I am far from a pro though. I realize, the more I know...the more I don't know. 
> 
> Since you have encouraged me so much I want to say publicly that any forum here that you visit is uplifted by your kind words and gentle life coaching. This site is blessed by you and the inclusive and welcoming tone you set. It has become a class act, with much less of the nastiness that goes on in other health forums so I hope you know that. Said I would no longer clutter Iamdetermined's thread but felt compelled to respond.


You are very kind PPC and this warmed my heart. Really really did. Touched me. Thank you so much. 




> I agree I have only been on here a week and every thread I have seen you post in you are very welcoming and encouraging .. I am half way through your *SlimmerMe's Progress Log* and you seem like an amazing person, very inspiring I cannot wait to finish reading it


You too Iamdetermined. I truly appreciate this. Really do. Thanks.

----------


## -KJ-

Just dropping in to say good luck with your goal Iam....
I am subscribed to see where this one goes...

KJ

----------


## Iamdetermined

Hey everyoneeeeeee !

So I got a bit bored at work and decided to give myself another challenge...
can you give me some feedback on the diet I have just created .. my training detail is not in depth although this weekend I am going to create a detailed planned and share with you, for now I would just mainly like some feedback on my diet  :Smilie: 

Thanks

The link is below 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...WJsRWY4ZDN1Znc

----------


## auslifta

Are you still aiming to do a cut? lean bulk?

If a cut, make Tuesday a low carb day. If lean bulk, up your cals(ramp up to 200 over 2 weeks) keeping macros the same and do moderate carb day5 days and see if you need to adjust carbs or not. Good spreadsheet setup :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Are you still aiming to do a cut? lean bulk?
> 
> If a cut, make Tuesday a low carb day. If lean bulk, up your cals(ramp up to 200 over 2 weeks) keeping macros the same and do moderate carb day5 days and see if you need to adjust carbs or not. Good spreadsheet setup


so do not refer to 'high carb day' at all ? I was looking forward to weetbix, whey & Banana  :Frown:  ohwell lol.

----------


## Standby

i see you have it set as your working out everyday? i personally think and like to have a no carb day the day before your cheat day. i also dont work out on this day as you need to rest and recover

** i see friday is your high carb and saturday is just cardio. i personally would have the high carb friday and no carb saturday plus rest saturday and then my cheat meal on sunday. also helps because saturday seems to be the hardest to stay on diet so if your doing no carbs you dont even get to taste or feel them so you have less temptation in my experience anyways. but find out what works for you. just a thought if things are going as good as you want

**another damn edit** you also didnt answer austa if you were cutting or lean bulk so i assumed cutting

your spreadsheet makes me love you its awesome. slfmade would be impressed he is a spreadsheet freak

----------


## auslifta

> so do not refer to 'high carb day' at all ? I was looking forward to weetbix, whey & Banana  ohwell lol.


No you should include the high carb days, just drop the moderate days. So mon, tues, wed, thurs all low, fri sat high and a low with cheat meal on Sunday. See how that goes for 2/3 weeks, you might find your sweet spot could be 1 less low carb day if you feel too drained/depleted. So have your weetbix.

----------


## Standby

> No you should include the high carb days, just drop the moderate days. So mon, tues, wed, thurs all low, fri sat high and a low with cheat meal on Sunday. See how that goes for 2/3 weeks, you might find your sweet spot could be 1 less low carb day if you feel too drained/depleted. So have your weetbix.


i like that too. and by doing that youll know what day you need to up to mod carbs your body will tell you

----------


## Iamdetermined

> i see you have it set as your working out everyday? i personally think and like to have a no carb day the day before your cheat day. i also dont work out on this day as you need to rest and recover
> 
> ** i see friday is your high carb and saturday is just cardio. i personally would have the high carb friday and no carb saturday plus rest saturday and then my cheat meal on sunday. also helps because saturday seems to be the hardest to stay on diet so if your doing no carbs you dont even get to taste or feel them so you have less temptation in my experience anyways. but find out what works for you. just a thought if things are going as good as you want
> 
> **another damn edit** you also didnt answer austa if you were cutting or lean bulk so i assumed cutting
> 
> your spreadsheet makes me love you its awesome. slfmade would be impressed he is a spreadsheet freak



Yer I usually take a rest day either Sunday or Friday (I took Wednesday & Friday off this week) depending on how I feel it's usually a Friday .. I guess having a no carb day before cheat day makes sense, means you will love the cheat day even more haha.

Saturday & Sunday are my days to kick ass.. go gym, come home sleep.. wakeup go out ! lol 

Yeah kind of cutting, I want to loose a bit more fat before I lean bulk but offcourse being weary of my health but this month im fine, if you know what I mean loll...

I love spreadsheets as well (I did this whilst at work haha) .. I am a very organized person if my plan isn't set out in a format in which is easy to read then I will not follow it .. I have read some threads of people posting their diet and it gave me a headache reading it !! 

But I will amend changes as you suggested, thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## calstate23

> Hey everyone !
> 
> My names Ashleigh.. and I am ready to get ripped as hell even if that means I have no boobs left and males find me un-attractive 
> 
> I am 53kg
> 163cm
> and last time I checked (4weeks ago) I was 17% b/f
> 
> at the moment I have taken a low carb approach as carbs just bloat me ! 
> ...


From this post I get the feeling that you want to build muscle and get big yet shredded? As in, more towards a manly figure rather then just being really thin and ripped......Is that correct?

----------


## Iamdetermined

> From this post I get the feeling that you want to build muscle and get big yet shredded? As in, more towards a manly figure rather then just being really thin and ripped......Is that correct?


Yep that is correct.. like this

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...71036627_n.jpg

----------


## oatmeal69

If this is the case, (you want to build leaqn muscle, like that picture) if I were you, I'd focus solely on building lean quality muscle at this point. Don't worry so much about dieting down just yet. As you build lean muscle, your metabolism will rise and you will drop fat, and gain _QUALITY_ weight naturally. - Especially with some cardio after your workout. Just be sure to have an excellent diet focused on building, and don't worry so much about the calories. Right now you need to grow muscle more than trim fat, you're already nice and trim!

----------


## calstate23

> Yep that is correct.. like this
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...71036627_n.jpg


Well you know what that means then...You have to start training and dieting like a man. Rather then using light weight and high rep sets I would start doing heavy weight low reps to really start growing big full muscle belly. Bump up the calories and add more carbs to your daily routine. Build the muscle up first and then you can always cut later

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Well you know what that means then...You have to start training and dieting like a man. Rather then using light weight and high rep sets I would start doing heavy weight low reps to really start growing big full muscle belly. Bump up the calories and add more carbs to your daily routine. Build the muscle up first and then you can always cut later


I can eat like a man but maybe not lift like a man I will have to give it time n build my strength up in order to lift heavy because I am pretty weak .. But slowly I will do it this time lady year I would only bench 2 kgs now I can do 30 kg maybe even 40 if i tried so I'm sure next year I'll have even better progress

----------


## tall76

It's not even about lifting like a guy or girl- its simply presenting a stressor to the human body that will cause the response we want- which in ur case is muscle hypertrophy. This is the 8-12 rep range. So it doesn't matter what weight u use, it just has to be a weight that will let u reach failure between 8 and 12 reps. Keep pushing and making progress!!

----------


## Iamdetermined

> It's not even about lifting like a guy or girl- its simply presenting a stressor to the human body that will cause the response we want- which in ur case is muscle hypertrophy. This is the 8-12 rep range. So it doesn't matter what weight u use, it just has to be a weight that will let u reach failure between 8 and 12 reps. Keep pushing and making progress!!


Thanks  :Smilie:  yep I will, I always do no one or nothing can stop me !

----------


## dooie

> Thanks  yep I will, I always do no one or nothing can stop me !


I'm still waiting on how the push/pull split I told you to do! Haha

----------


## oatmeal69

Indeed, don't even worry about what the "weight" is - it's just a number. Failure in 8-12 reps like _tall_ said. I would simply add that this should occur while paying strict attention to your form. 
So many guys and girls in the gym just flinging weights around trying to look like they can lift a lot of weight. Who cares...

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Times Roman

made a bet with LB, i told him early on this thread will hit over 100 posts. just a couple more and i get to collect! =)

----------


## Standby

> made a bet with LB, i told him early on this thread will hit over 100 posts. just a couple more and i get to collect! =)


ill help

----------


## Times Roman

> ill help


yeah, me too.

He didn't exactly agree to the bet, and we really didn't discuss what was being betted, but i'll make something up after i win =)

----------


## RaginCajun

just seeing this thread. looks like you are in good hands my dear. keep up the hard work and it looks like you got this!

----------


## calstate23

> It's not even about lifting like a guy or girl- its simply presenting a stressor to the human body that will cause the response we want- which in ur case is muscle hypertrophy. This is the 8-12 rep range. So it doesn't matter what weight u use, it just has to be a weight that will let u reach failure between 8 and 12 reps. Keep pushing and making progress!!


That is what I was trying to convey...As guys will typically do heavy weights with a low rep range, while girls will tend to do lighter weight in a high rep range. Not saying she needs to lift as heavy as a guy...Just needs to be training in a low rep range at a weight that is suitable for her in that range. 

Also, mentioning training like a guy, she should be following a training routine similar to what a guy would do...As in, she should be doing training splits with either one or two body parts a day. 

I should have wrote that out a little better in detail the first time...

----------


## Iamdetermined

> I'm still waiting on how the push/pull split I told you to do! Haha


Yeah I tried it last week was really good, I was very sore the next day though ...

----------


## Iamdetermined

> You can do it Miss Determined!
> Took me about a year to recoup the weights I used to lift...and I was no were near as determined and dedicated as you are chicka


Thanks girl, give me 6 months or so and I will be a muscle woMAN  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iamdetermined

> ill help


same...........

----------


## Iamdetermined

> That is what I was trying to convey...As guys will typically do heavy weights with a low rep range, while girls will tend to do lighter weight in a high rep range. Not saying she needs to lift as heavy as a guy...Just needs to be training in a low rep range at a weight that is suitable for her in that range. 
> 
> Also, mentioning training like a guy, she should be following a training routine similar to what a guy would do...As in, she should be doing training splits with either one or two body parts a day. 
> 
> I should have wrote that out a little better in detail the first time...



I did heavier weights today and I noticed I was a lot more sweatier and felt like I pushed it to the limit .. I will try going heavy and less reps for a 4 weeks and compare it to light weight with high reps and let you know how it goes

----------


## t-gunz

best of luck i hope u kill it.

the girls you posted as your ideal body is sexxxxxxxxxxy.

----------


## Times Roman

And as we pass 100 posts here, TR begins to grin, knowing that he will soon rake in the proceeds of a huge bet with LB, all tendered in gold coin!

----------


## gonnagethuge

Lol a very smart wager.

If my log had a 1/100th of the popularity of this then i'd maybe actually be bothered to add to it more regularly haha.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are doing a fantastic job.....especially keeping these boys on the straight and narrow. That is a feat in itself. They are ready at the gate......so......make 'em keep working for it.

----------


## Times Roman

^ i have no idea what yer talking about?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I am not talking. I am typing.....capiche?

----------


## calstate23

> I did heavier weights today and I noticed I was a lot more sweatier and felt like I pushed it to the limit .. I will try going heavy and less reps for a 4 weeks and compare it to light weight with high reps and let you know how it goes


Are you doing training splits or what is your typical routine? I noticed in your first post you did upper body all in one day! And lower body another day. You would really maximize your gains by focusing on either one or two body parts a day.

----------


## Iamdetermined

> You are doing a fantastic job.....especially keeping these boys on the straight and narrow. That is a feat in itself. They are ready at the gate......so......make 'em keep working for it.


I keep all males on the straight and narrow  :Smilie:  

What gate ? is it an electrical one ?

----------


## Iamdetermined

I know .. her name is Ashley Horner 
this is her latest facebook photo

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...71689512_n.jpg

so perfect <3

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Are you doing training splits or what is your typical routine? I noticed in your first post you did upper body all in one day! And lower body another day. You would really maximize your gains by focusing on either one or two body parts a day.



Well I was doing cardio a lot (since cut back) haven't done any in a week to be honest doesn't even really make a difference =\ ......... but when I train with my trainer (two times a week) we usually focus on about three muscles eg. biceps, triceps & back then lower body I would do legs and glutes n abz with bodypump twice a week .. I am seeing results but I just look like a skinny girl with a bit of definition people tell me I look great but thats only because most people love the idea of being skinny but I don't, I want to pack some size on and have guys fear me loll

This week I haven't been training as hard as I usually do because I had to go to hospital on Monday but I was ready to roar the next day (even though I am meant to 'take it easy') but anyways two days off is more than enough of a rest, I did legs ..

12 x 3 - 20 kg lunges on a bosu ball
12 x 3 - 20 kg lunges with my back leg on a bench
20 x 3 - 20 kg squats 
5, 8, 10 starting from 100kg working my way down to 50 kgs drop sets on the leg press 
drop sets on the hip abductor (didnt take notice of the weight)
drop sets on the leg curl (didnt take notice of the weight)
drop sets on kick back machine (didnt take notice of the weight)

today my legs are very sore and my glutes burn when I walk.. job well done ?


This morning I did spin cycle
tonight I am doing chest & triceps haven't thought about what exercises I am going to do prob

chest press 
flies
push ups on the big ball thing
weighted tricep dips
tricep kickbacks
1 arm tricep extension
skull crushers


tomorrow I will do back & abz
with HIIT

Saturday I will do cycle & boxing

Sunday I will rest

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I keep all males on the straight and narrow  
> 
> What gate ? is it an electrical one ?


They will find out....

----------


## PPC

> This week I haven't been training as hard as I usually do because I had to go to hospital on Monday but I was ready to roar the next day (even though I am meant to 'take it easy') but anyways two days off is more than enough of a rest, I did legs ..
> 
> 12 x 3 - 20 kg lunges with my back leg on a bench
> 20 x 3 - 20 kg squats 
> 5, 8, 10 starting from 100kg working my way down to 50 kgs drop sets on the leg press 
> drop sets on the hip abductor (didnt take notice of the weight)
> drop sets on the leg curl (didnt take notice of the weight)
> drop sets on kick back machine (didnt take notice of the weight)
> 
> ...


Hospital? Be careful, get enough rest okay? So important.

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Hospital? Be careful, get enough rest okay? So important.


It was only day surgery  :Smilie:  nothing to do with my muscles or bones or anything . .

----------


## gbrice75

Just checking in as I haven't posted in your thread yet. I know I owe you a pm... I should be able to hit u up today!  :Smilie:

----------


## calstate23

> Well I was doing cardio a lot (since cut back) haven't done any in a week to be honest doesn't even really make a difference =\ ......... but when I train with my trainer (two times a week) we usually focus on about three muscles eg. biceps, triceps & back then lower body I would do legs and glutes n abz with bodypump twice a week .. I am seeing results but I just look like a skinny girl with a bit of definition people tell me I look great but thats only because most people love the idea of being skinny but I don't, I want to pack some size on and have guys fear me loll
> 
> This week I haven't been training as hard as I usually do because I had to go to hospital on Monday but I was ready to roar the next day (even though I am meant to 'take it easy') but anyways two days off is more than enough of a rest, I did legs ..
> 
> 12 x 3 - 20 kg lunges on a bosu ball
> 12 x 3 - 20 kg lunges with my back leg on a bench
> 20 x 3 - 20 kg squats 
> 5, 8, 10 starting from 100kg working my way down to 50 kgs drop sets on the leg press 
> drop sets on the hip abductor (didnt take notice of the weight)
> ...


Exactly, that is great for someone who wants to look good and be in shape...But that isn't what you want. Imagine if the pros did all their workouts in just two days, besides cardio...That wouldn't be half the size they are. Even for the top women bodybuilders, they tend to follow the exact training and diet regimen as the guys, obviously it is just genetically impossible for them to be as big as the top male bodybuilders.

If you really want to pack on the muscle and size you should really start doing a training split..I would say something like this...

Day #1 - Chest & Bi's

Day #2 - Legs

Day #3 - Back & Tri's

Day #4 - Shoulders

Day #5 - REST 

Day #6 - Repeat from top

The idea is to basically destroy that muscle part on the working day and then let it rest and heal..It is great to exercise and do high reps and light weight once a week but that does not build the best muscle. 

I would stick in the 8-10 range on all sets (Whatever weight that may be for you)..

----------


## gbrice75

BUMP!!! Haven't seen you in a while, IAD... what's up?

----------


## Flier

> I'm mirin those arms !!


Don´t. Yours look 10 times better IMHO.




> Well, thanks for being open enough to listen. At the risk of wearing out my welcome to your thread, I'll give a little more motherly advice then I promise not to clutter up your thread any further.
> I'm glad you want to be wise about preparing your body for future pregnancies and the possibility of raising a family. 
> 
> The female body starts releasing eggs once a girl reaches around 20% body fat. That is the signal to begin the monthly cycle that involves the intricate rise and fall each month of estrogen, progesterone and testosterone . Interestingly, that 20% figure is the main reason why girls are starting to get their periods earlier than they used to in history. Due to modern, overly carb rich diets, higher body fat is being reached at much earlier ages and this is when female fat cells tell the ovaries, "I am now padded like a woman so do your thing!"
> 
> We are all so unique so there is no magic body fat number where your hormonal balance will suddenly be disrupted. Women in their early twenties have average body fat percentages starting at 21% and going up from there. You are already at 17% body fat. Your body has been cycling hormones for many years so it has been trained well and will not suddenly stop once you drop below 20%. Your body will fight hard to keep you as a reproductive adult, it wants you to be able to make and give life, so it will struggle to keep you this way but when pushed too hard against the wall, it will eventually have to give up. While you may still be able to cycle at 17 percent and some women can continue to do so even dropping down to 15%, it is more common for women to stop their periods when they dip below 18%.
> 
> Female athletes often look at the absence of their period as the bar that tells them they have finally passed a healthy body percentage. Actually, a lot of damage can be done before the period stops. It is one of the final warning signals of the body, not the first. Over training, especially when it is combined with under eating raises the hormone cortisol which has a significant depleting effect on estrogen and progesterone. When that stress hormone goes up, the sea saw is thrown off kilter and your much needed sex hormones come down.
> 
> ...


Copy-paste to my GF and Daughter. Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamdetermined

> BUMP!!! Haven't seen you in a while, IAD... what's up?



I AM BACK, FULL THROTTLE MODEEEEEEEE... SHIT GOT OVERWHELMING BUT MY MIND IS in the right place now  :Smilie: 

I have been kicking ass, eating before I train at 4am and everything ... 

hello everyone (:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I AM BACK, FULL THROTTLE MODEEEEEEEE... SHIT GOT OVERWHELMING BUT MY MIND IS in the right place now 
> 
> I have been kicking ass, eating before I train at 4am and everything ... 
> 
> hello everyone (:



love full throttle mode! keep the hammer down, looks like ya killin it!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## vBRAH

Lookin' good grrrrrrrrl  :Cool:

----------


## BrownGirl

Good job on being so focused!  :Smilie:  PS: you look fabulous in your new picture!

----------


## oatmeal69

Awesome, keep it up!

----------


## Iamdetermined

> ^ I HEAR this! ... but love this "MY MIND IS in the right place now" ... some time we all just need to regroup /refocus ..LOOKING foreward to more of your progress!
> ps ..great new pix lady!



Yeah that's really what I had to do, take a few steps back and re-focus and ask myself what am I really doing ... to myself

I just got caught up in *trying* perfect, I kept telling myself 'if you do what you've always done you'll just be who you have always been' but I have come to the realisation i'm just an over achiever. I believe over-achievers struggle the most because they are never happy with what they got because they know theres more out there and they don't take things slow, they chase dreams all day, all night until they are exhausted... and thats the point I got to, I was exhausted and the only way to fix my exhaustion without giving up was to clear my mind; the holder of my thoughts, my dreams and my actions to take another approach; an approach that may not work but it was once step forward into getting back on my feet. I am happy to say I am back in action, it took a few weeks off being lost and unsure to find myself and i am sure this will happen again but I WILL NEVER GIVE UP, I embrace the struggle life gives me  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamdetermined

> Awesome, keep it up!


Thanks  :Smilie: 




> Good job on being so focused!  PS: you look fabulous in your new picture!


Thanks it's hard at times but it's essential for me ... and thank you xx




> Lookin' good grrrrrrrrl


Thanks dude.

----------

